# I think I just had a shoe orgasm



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

So, I'm not necessarily a "shoe girl" and don't wear heels because they kill my feet- even though I'm 5-foot-one, I won't wear 'em.

Then I came across *Giambattista Valli, *the shoe designer who made those orgasmic shoes in Katy Perry's *Thinking of you* video.

Just wanted to post this so we could all appreciate and drool!




















































!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 16, 2009)

they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! im shoe-gasming too!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 16, 2009)

those pink & black ones are hot!! I also really like the cream ones with the bow mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 16, 2009)

HOT!  I love heels, but my feet definitely do not!


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG. the last pair. i NEED. i would put them on a shelf in my closet with a special spotlight that comes on everytime i open the door. and they would rotate in a circle.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_OMG. the last pair. i NEED. i would put them on a shelf in my closet with a special spotlight that comes on everytime i open the door. and they would rotate in a circle._

 
Hahahahahahaha yes!

I think I might splurge on a pair. Those pink and black ones are to die for.


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_OMG. the last pair. i NEED. i would put them on a shelf in my closet with a special spotlight that comes on everytime i open the door. and they would rotate in a circle._

 

DUDE, that's how I feel about some of my MAC make up ahhaaha you just cracked me up


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those shoes are sooo beautiful! It's almost like they are sculptures! Definitely some amazing physics involved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know anything about the designer? How much do shoes like this cost? Oh, I'm in LOVE!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

^SO AM I!!

Here's his wesite:
GIAMBATTISTA VALLI


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not into shoes and even *I *came a little.

I wouldn't make it two steps, but those shoes are lovely.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

I actually researched the shoes that katie perry had on also i fell in love with them. Im debating on getting a pair..but I can only afford 1 pair right  now and im having a hard time figuring out which one to get lol


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

also..the shoes have a 6 inch heel..im good with high heels ill probally fall and crack my head open with these lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'm not into shoes and even *I *came a little.

I wouldn't make it two steps, but those shoes are lovely._

 
I'm the same way. I think I'm slightly more of a bag girl.


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 16, 2009)

O M G, I love all the white ones!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me TOOOO!!!! Those are Hot to death !!!!!


----------



## User35 (Mar 16, 2009)

They're like classy stripper shoes....love it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

so cute!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 16, 2009)

I gotta admit.. If a heel is over 4 inches tall, I get really turned off and see them as stripper shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 16, 2009)

Right. They're hot, but the platform really turns me off.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

^The thing that turns me off is how my feet would be killing me as soon as I put one of them one.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 16, 2009)

omgggg thats  the first thing I noticed in that vid I was wondering who makes those shoes. Why am I poor? I would love those shoes!!! freaking hot!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

only reason i stalk that katy perry vid was because of the shoes. so thanks for posting this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'age


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG Those are incredible, I love the black and pink ones!


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 16, 2009)

Part of me likes them part of me doesn't =/ they look a lil stripperish...not sure if I like them or not lol


----------



## widdershins (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I would just like some to pet. Is that weird? Ha!


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok WHERE can I get a pair? I NEED them, like, yesterday. Please someone help me find where I can buy them.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been trying to find a pair everywhere. I can only find ebay and places like Nordstrom.

Shiekh Shoes - 98 Stores and Free Shipping to anywhere in the Continental US has pairs of shoes kind of like them for a fraction of the price. Just make sure you go into the dressy shoes< platforms section.


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 17, 2009)

omfg! those are amazing!


----------

